# Poor mans irrigation system



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Being on a budget I installed my own in ground sprinkler system that runs off my hose bibs on the sides of the house. I used a mix of rain bird easy to install system and some impact sprinklers. I have 5 "zones" set up. So far the system has worked pretty well for the last two seasons. I was thinking of possibly hooking the "zones" up to work with a automatic irrigation timer and valves so I don't have to go out and manually turn each zone on and off. Plus it will hopefully work while I'm out of town? My question is - has anyone attempted this set up and if so any pictures or directions would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking of building a manifold that I can just remove in winter and store indoors? Thanks in advance


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, I will work and you can buy the controllers, valves and all fittings at Lowe's or Home depot to make it. I am not sure about Ohio, but hooking an in ground system directly to a hose bib that would have to always be on to work the way you want without some sort of backflow or anti-siphon device is not legal - however I do think you can buy something like the adapter in the link below to put on the hose bib to keep you up to code. But check with your water dept where you live.

https://www.amazon.com/Homewerks-VAC-BFP-Z4B-Vacuum-Breaker-Thread/dp/B0046HA9S6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1520536448&sr=8-1&keywords=anti-siphon+hose+bib

Where I live I have to have a license inspector inpsect my system once a year and provide the results to the water company. 
If I do not have the inspection performed, they add about 60.00 per month to my bill until it is done.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@mmacejko I'm sure everyone would enjoy some pics


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you Topcat. I didn't mention it but I did use back flow preventers on each "zone". My neighbors with actual irrigation systems do have to get an annual test. But since I can disconnect at any time I can get away without having to have it tested. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I did something similar, it worked pretty well.


----------

